# Clenbuterol Question



## CrusingDownTheStreet (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey there guys. New to this forum and new to clen too.

I bought some Sopharma 20mcg Clenbuterol today, should be due to arrive at sometime in the next few days. Seems like a trustworthy source from what I've heard.

I've read a little about the Sopharma brand and seen a few posts of people saying that they are counterfeited often. What is your experience with this, is there a lot of fakes running about? I'm curious as to how likely mine will be legit.

I've got a LabMax Clen test kit on the way too, so will be testing it as soon as I get it.

If these do turn out to be counterfeit, what other brands can you suggest that aren't often counterfeited?

Been looking at Balkan Pharmaceutical brand Clenbuterol 40mcg, are these normally genuine?

Just a Clen noob really looking for a little advice on which labs are your go to.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

There are a lot of sopharma fakes. It could be counterfeit and bunk or counterfeit and still have active ingredient in it.

If you got your labmax test kit off somewhere like eBay that is probably fake.

Good think with clen (probably the only good thing about the stuff) is that you'll know if it's clen as you'll get sides, mainly shaking hands when you first start using it.

Due to fakes, as a rule of thumb you are better off sticking with a reliable underground lab rather than purchasing supposedly pharma gear.

Best of luck


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Take it and you'll soon know if it's fake, simple. If you are new to it, 40mcg will give you a good indication within 45-60 minutes.

Post back once you've done this.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Post back once you've done this.


 He hasn't posted since 1 April. Perhaps he took 160mcg off the bat and died.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasnak said:


> He hasn't posted since 1 April. Perhaps he took 160mcg off the bat and died.


 Lol, let's hope not. At least he would have known it was real though.


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

why is it folk prefer the real overdosed clen whilst plenty of legit 20 mcg / 40 mcg . triumph was like 60 mcg I never managed to get past 40 mcg daily when I used !!!


----------

